# New laws in Germany for motorists



## QFour (Jul 16, 2020)

*New laws in Germany for motorists and vehicles over 3500kg*.

A wide range of new traffic safety measures have been agreed by the German parliament as part of an update to the country’s traffic law.
Drivers who park in cycle lanes or follow emergency vehicles through an emergency corridor will now face higher fines, and, for the latter, the possibility of a driving ban.
Drivers will also need to use a minimum passing distance for bicycles of 1.5m in urban areas, and 2m out of town – the first time a specific limit has been introduced in law. A new sign is being introduced for narrow roads to prohibit overtaking of two-wheeled vehicles.
In addition a new category of “Cycling Zone” is being introduced – an area where bicycles will be the only vehicles permitted.
Vehicles over 3500kg will now be required to drive at low speed (between 7 and 11 km/h) when crossing the path where bicycles or pedestrians can be expected.
Apps that indicate the location of speed cameras to drivers will also be prohibited.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 16, 2020)

Nice to see Germany, as leader of the EU is setting the standard.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 16, 2020)

Didn’t the Uk introduce the 2mtr distance to cyclists a year or two back?


----------



## Trotter (Jul 16, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Didn’t the Uk introduce the 2mtr distance to cyclists a year or two back?


Yet again. Brits having difficulty with the metric/ imperial conversion. 
Covid 2 metre rule = 20ft
Bicycle 2 mitre rule = 3 inches. Give or take!


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 16, 2020)

Trotter said:


> Yet again. Brits having difficulty with the metric/ imperial conversion.
> Covid 2 metre rule = 20ft
> Bicycle 2 mitre rule = 3 inches. Give or take!


Yes, yes and as every woman will tell us Brit men can’t read inches


----------



## Trotter (Jul 16, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Yes, yes and as every woman will tell us Brit men can’t read inches


So true. I’m always putting my _foot_ in it. 
See what I did there. Clever or what?


What.


----------



## colinm (Jul 16, 2020)

I don't recall ever seeing a speed camera in Germany, but may be wrong. Have to see how TomTom handle this, maybe as per France where there are 'danger areas'.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 16, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Didn’t the Uk introduce the 2mtr distance to cyclists a year or two back?


Yes I think so, but they rarely do, I've had then coming up on the inside of me nearly taking the paint off my door!


----------



## bartman (Jul 16, 2020)

colinmd said:


> I don't recall ever seeing a speed camera in Germany, but may be wrong. Have to see how TomTom handle this, maybe as per France where there are 'danger areas'.


We came across quite a few when we got near to the Sachsenring, presumably strategically placed to tax bikers. The best one was on a dual carriageway when a 50kph sign suddenly appeared while I was cruising along at about 50mph, this was followed almost immediately by the camera which was triggered. Still waiting for a ticket to ignore 3 years later.....


----------



## QFour (Jul 17, 2020)

colinmd said:


> I don't recall ever seeing a speed camera in Germany, but may be wrong. Have to see how TomTom handle this, maybe as per France where there are 'danger areas'.



I have a copy of IGO Nextgen and it has a small speed camera towards the middle of the screen. It's a panic button. If you press it it turns the Speed Camera setting in the software off and then deletes itself. ( Me Sir NO Sir it doesn't do Speed Cameras LOOK )


----------

